# Mushroom caps...Safe?



## froggzilla36 (Feb 4, 2012)

I found these sweet mushrooms today while walking my dog and wondered if i could put these in my vivarium. What precautions should I take, maybe baking or freezing them first? Maybe even collect spores somehow and seed some wood? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

really neat...hope they are okay to use...don't mushrooms usually appear on wood that is dying, or dead??


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I wouldnt put them in personally... Apart from the fact that they'll turn into a soggy mush if you bake them then put them in your viv, they appear to be temperate...


----------



## nakigara (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not sure about that type, but I remember there was another type of shelf fungus, more of a darker brown color, and it was pretty hard/woody material (fairly slow growing as well, I think). Still not sure if the other type would be safe, but at least it would be more similar to a piece of wood (very wood-like in texture.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

jacobi said:


> I wouldnt put them in personally... Apart from the fact that they'll turn into a soggy mush if you bake them then put them in your viv, they appear to be temperate...


two good reasons not to ....also the fact that shrooms are generally poisonous so its a bad risk unless ur certain they are safe


----------



## froggzilla36 (Feb 4, 2012)

They do have a very interesting texture, i was forced to further observe and touch the cap. They seemed sturdy and thick, not squishy and fragile like a normal mushroom that pops out the ground. It sure would make a nice shelf in the background! I will refrain from putting these in my tank because it's not worth the risk.


----------



## nakigara (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not certain that these are dangerous. granted, I understand the 'better safe then sorry' approach, but at least some types of bracket fungus are edible. 

If you are determined, you could try drying them out and coating them with a thinned epoxy resin or other sealant. - that should let you have the object without exposing any potential toxins to your vivarium. it will just sorta look perpetually wet...

found this, but not sure of the site, so...
Decorating Vivariums with Turkey Tails
and this:
Vivarium construction questions. (Long! I'm new to this!)

but, yeah, if your uncertain as to the safety, and really want to use it, I'd suggest drying and sealing it, and then putting it in.


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

Most Mushrooms and other large fungus are actually not that poisonous. Alteast not to humans. Usally it's more that they simply taste bad, are to hard, to small..etc.. That being said there are ofcourse plenty that are poisonous. It is just that most arent Where i live of the many 1000s of different fungai.. Only 5 are deadly. 

But inside a shroom there are usually lots of small worms, snails and other small critters that you probably don't want in your viv.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Plantnerd said:


> Most Mushrooms and other large fungus are actually not that poisonous. Alteast not to humans. Usally it's more that they simply taste bad, are to hard, to small..etc.. That being said there are ofcourse plenty that are poisonous. It is just that most arent Where i live of the many 1000s of different fungai.. Only 5 are deadly.


As a general rule of thumb, unless you are able to make a 100% positive ID it is better to not touch any mushroom. Some of the toxins are extremely potent, and licking your finger or rubbing your eyes can be hazardous if you have even a minute quantity of the toxin(s) on your finger.


Jake


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If its a polypore youre fine. There are no known toxic shelf polypores


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Deceased fungi even those that are fairly highly lignified don't have a long life span in the tank.. they break down rapidly. As noted above, there are often a lot of things you may not want in your tank living inside of them. If you want them to last in the tank as a decoration, then you will need to dry and seal them... 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogparty said:


> If its a polypore youre fine. There are no known toxic shelf polypores


Like I said, 100% positive ID... Can the OP identify or recognise a polypore?

Jake


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Break one off and sit it on the ground should be a good way to catch alot of springs!!!


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

jacobi said:


> As a general rule of thumb, unless you are able to make a 100% positive ID it is better to not touch any mushroom. Some of the toxins are extremely potent, and licking your finger or rubbing your eyes can be hazardous if you have even a minute quantity of the toxin(s) on your finger.
> 
> 
> Jake


Collecting wild mushrooms for eating is a hobby off mine.. And ofcourse you should be sure what it is that you are eating.

But that rule goes for anything really. 

and simple touching one is not dangerous. If i where touch a deadly shroom.. And then licked my finger.. I seriously doubt anything would happen.. Some can even be eaten with the right threatment.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Plantnerd said:


> and simple touching one is not dangerous. If i where touch a deadly shroom.. And then licked my finger.. I seriously doubt anything would happen.. Some can even be eaten with the right threatment.


Care to try that handling and lick test with _Amanita bisporigera_? If you bruise the mushroom and then lick it, it won't kill you but you'll still probably be a very unhappy camper... _Amanita bisporigera _(and it's relatives) are not uncommon in North America.. 

Ed


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

That one doesn't grow over here, but it has several dangerous cousins. In fact 2 of our 5 deadly ones are of that family. That being said.. If i where to touch my finger with one and the put it to my tounge..i still very much doubt anything would happen. Not that i go around sucking my fingers when mushroom collecting.. Because i dont 

Also why are we now brusing the shroom and licking it?.. Really now. i just replied because someone said most shrooms where poisonous.. Because it is just not true..
Im not advocating that people should go around licking strange things they find in the forest

Eidt.. I have acutally tried eating some shrooms of Amanita genus. They aren't all deadly monsters. 

Also this is way off topic..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm an expert on mushrooms...but only the kind that go best with pepperoni!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think that the main issue here is that they wont last as vivarium decoration anyways. If the OP wants to achieve that look, clay reicas are likely their best bet


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

frogparty said:


> I think that the main issue here is that they wont last as vivarium decoration anyways. If the OP wants to achieve that look, clay reicas are likely their best bet


I was thinking those might be nice to mold and cast - painting them would be really fun.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sure, why not? They look awesome


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Plantnerd said:


> Also why are we now brusing the shroom and licking it?.. Really now. i just replied because someone said most shrooms where poisonous.. Because it is just not true..
> Im not advocating that people should go around licking strange things they find in the forest
> 
> Eidt.. I have acutally tried eating some shrooms of Amanita genus. They aren't all deadly monsters.
> ...


If you pick one, it is hard to avoid getting the juice on fingers or bruising it so yes, so I was suggesting handling it and licking your finger(s)... there are reports of poisoning from them simply being in contact with edible mushrooms in a basket that were later washed and consumed... 
No one said or even implied all of the mushrooms in the genus Amanita are deadly monsters.. I referenced a specific member of the genus that is highly toxic and locally abundent.... 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Better safe than dead from a liquified liver. Amanitas and Galerinas are the nastiest genus we have in the states, bu there are many more that cause gastric distress, alcohol sensitivity, hallucinations, etc. 

For those interested in fungi, there are lots of local clubs all over the country.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogparty said:


> For those interested in fungi, there are lots of local clubs all over the country.


Or the feet of a lot of the guys in my gym...


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok guys you are taking your safety tips way way out of proportion. 
You are not..and i repeat not gonna die if you touch a mushroom.. any mushroom!!. 

Ed you referred to_ Amanita bisporigera (and it's relatives_) which is why i posted that not all were dangerous. 

I guess if you get lots of juice somehow on your fingers and then profondly lick them you might get sick. But really who does that?.. And telling people they should be afraid of touching mushrooms incase someone might do that is just silly.. 

I have never ever heard of anyone being poisoned that way. Same with the basket. Atleast where i live it has never happened.. And is viewed as a myth by the experts ive spoken to. One had even tried tasteing the deadly ones and then washing his 
mouth with no ill effect(not that i suggest anyone doing that!). If anyone have gotten sick by mixing in a basket.. I think it is more likely that bits of the poisionus shrooms got eaten by accident. Or even mystaken as an edible one. 

But i guess not putting dirty fingers in you mouth is generally a good tip most people should have learned at home. 

Also most mushrooms are not really that juicy. If you get wet by touching one is it most likely just water.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Plantnerd said:


> Ok guys you are taking your safety tips way way out of proportion.
> You are not..and i repeat not gonna die if you touch a mushroom.. any mushroom!!.
> 
> Ed you referred to_ Amanita bisporigera (and it's relatives_) which is why i posted that not all were dangerous.
> ...


Are you a botanist? My grandmother has a doctorate in botany (and another in geology but that's just me showing off, it isn't applicable here) and you are out of line giving advice that could have potentially side effects simply because that's your opinion.

Jake


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Plantnerd said:


> Ok guys you are taking your safety tips way way out of proportion.
> You are not..and i repeat not gonna die if you touch a mushroom.. any mushroom!!.
> 
> Ed you referred to_ Amanita bisporigera (and it's relatives_) which is why i posted that not all were dangerous.
> ...


Your AVERAGE MUSHROOM on an AVERAGE day is 90% water. Thats juicy. After a good rain they can be + 95%, SUPER JUICY. As a person who has come into close contact with many many types of fungi, I can tell you that the residue on your fingers can cause localized burning, nausea and gastric distress if you put tainted fingers in your mouth. Maybe in Denmark you don't have the same species. If also, you know something about fungal alkaloids, you know that people show EXTREME variance in their response to them. MNany people get "poisoned" from the same mushrooms other people consider choice edibles...ESPECIALLY Coprinus comatus and Leitoporus species complex mushrooms. THOSE ARE THE EDIBLES. Now imagine the range of anaphylactic responses to Galerinas, Amanitas, Psilocybes, etc etc etc and you can see that a BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY approach, INCLUDING telling people to not touch unfamiliar mushrooms is a wise idea.


----------



## Plantnerd (Dec 9, 2011)

No Im not a botanist.. I am just a gartner... I also honestly dont care what your grandmother has for an education lol. 

As i even stated.. It is a hobby.. not a profession.. As for my experince.. again it a hobby.. but i have read many many book, been collection for many years and been out and collection with professionals and i have never ever come aross an advice like yours.. Hell the best way of learning new shrooms is picking them up, so you can examine it more closely. 

What is your education on the subject jacobi?.. 

But if sharing the advice giving to me by professionals is being out of line and if we are down to writing things in CAPS i think i will leave this thread be
But frogparty.. you have actually experinced someone getting localized burning, nausea and gastric distress from puttin "tainted" mushroom fingers in their mouth?... If so whow.

As for the amount of water a mushroom contain.. Well most living things are mostly made out of water. And no please dont find some obscure thing that isnt.. If you have been out collection lots of mushrooms you will ofcourse know the huge difference between a wet and a dry mushroom. A wet one with be soaked in water and really juicy to the touch..

I am well aware that people can show "EXTREME variance" as you call it. Which is why it is always adwised to try new edible shrooms in small amounts. Or simply avoid the ones that more commenly cause an allergic reation. 

Well if clamining that your better safe than sorry, because you could die from a liquified liver if you touch a dangerous Amanita then i don't agree.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im not saying touching a Galerina autumnalis or Amanita will kill you. Even if eaten, it usually takes more than one of the smaller species to kill you. But the liver damage done by ingesting even a small amount is permanent. 

I have belonged to several mycological societies, worked for a mushroom lab, cultivated many types myself, and picked with REAL professionals, and while I agree you need to pick them up to take spore prints, and examine gill structure, etc etc, I AM saying that if you put your hands in your mouth afterwards theres the POTENTIAL for an adverse reaction. 
If you know its nasty, theres NO REASON to pick it in the 1st place, if you don't, then for goodness sakes wash your hands before you eat.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Plantnerd said:


> No Im not a botanist.. I am just a gartner... I also honestly dont care what your grandmother has for an education lol.
> 
> As i even stated.. It is a hobby.. not a profession.. As for my experince.. again it a hobby.. but i have read many many book, been collection for many years and been out and collection with professionals and i have never ever come aross an advice like yours.. Hell the best way of learning new shrooms is picking them up, so you can examine it more closely.
> 
> ...


My education on the subject is an education and knowledge about safety, based on experience with military weaponry, dangerous machinery and power tools, venomous reptiles, emergency medical care, and the knowledge obtained from experts, in this field in particular that would be my grandmother, who is exceptionally well formally educated, and from whom I originally was taught about flora and fungi, and have since heard the same mantra repeated by other experts. One of the things she and her associates taught as a rule of thumb (they were University and college professors) is that if you cannot make an absolute ID then you should not be touching it without some form of protection, e.g. gloves. Handling something can and has caused medical emergencies, think of handling a red pepper then several hours later biting your nails, or rubbing at an irritation in your eye, this can transfer minute quantities of capsaicin to your mucous membranes, causing pain and inflammation. Other chemical compounds can be transferred similarly. My point was not my grandmothers education, that was merely an example, albeit one I didnt use wisely nor explain correctly, but merely to show that although I am not personally formally educated in the subject, my interest in the subject was guided for many years by experts whom I had a close and long term relationship with.

On the subject of safety, on which I am quite and extensively familiar, one cannot make an announcement that something is safe, when experts have said that said "something" i.e. fungi in this case, have the potential to cause a medical emergency, no matter what ones personal experiences. The fact remains that many people, which was actually the point of the original post, cannot accurately identify fungi and should therefore not be handling them with their bare skin. My point was not aimed at what you personally do, since you say you are able to make a positive ID, but rather the statements you made which *could be read by people with little to no knowledge on the subject*. The fact remains that people could POTENTIALLY be exposed to harmful chemical compounds and toxins by merely handling an unknown fungus, and therefore it is better to not handle them, without prior knowledge in the field.


----------

